# Some multi-species fun at Lake Seminole



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fished Seminole 10/11 and 10/12. Got up early and made the trip over there. We had very foggy conditions and were greeted by this coming off the interstate:

Fog stuck around both days until around 10AM and then just vanished. Surprisingly the fish were not very active in the fog. Temps warmed a lot throughout the day but water temps stayed in the low 80s. Shad were very plentiful on the Flint arm where we mainly fish. Fishing one of our favorite channel ledges, the striper decided to come up schooling on the shad. Made a cast with a 1/2oz chatterbait and mid retrieve get a vicious strike. After a nice battle through the grass I bring this up. 


Not what I was expecting but still fun. Started catching striper one after another but all smaller fish, from 3-5lbs. Went back to bass fishing throwing frogs and ended up catching some nice bass. Ended up catching several 3.5-4.5lb and 1 5lb. Lost one that was over 7 on the frog. All bass caught on frogs and swim jigs. Love a good frog bite. Here's the 5lb. 


Grass is still really healthy:



The fishing will only be getting better as the grass dies so get out there and catch some. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice fish, great report!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like a good trip overall!

Seminole is on my bucket list, you just moved it up higher on the list!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Enjoyed your report and looks like some fun was had.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report and pictures. I'm headed over there in early November to fish out of Fish Drain Pond leg for a week. Maybe some of the grass will be gone by then.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great report!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like a good outing!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Beautiful.. Me and the Wife plan on buying a house on Lake Seminole


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the great comments! We hit Seminole regularly, every 2 weeks or so, so there will be a lot more reports to come. 
FishWalton- Good luck to you in Fish Pond Drain, we bass fish there in the spring as well as Spring Creek and they are amazing areas. Let us know how it goes. 
CatHunter- Living on Seminole would be a dream come true. Love the towns around the lake and it is so peaceful. That's awesome.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks everybody for the great comments! We hit Seminole regularly, every 2 weeks or so, so there will be a lot more reports to come.
> FishWalton- Good luck to you in Fish Pond Drain, we bass fish there in the spring as well as Spring Creek and they are amazing areas. Let us know how it goes.
> CatHunter- Living on Seminole would be a dream come true. Love the towns around the lake and it is so peaceful. That's awesome.


We go to Sneads often..


----------

